# Gaggia Classic: Too much water coming out with steam, Thinning milk



## Transistir (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello all! I've been using my Gaggia Classic for about a month now, and I'm having issues getting true steam to come out of the pannarello wand. Specifically, I get steam, but I also get a decent amount of water coming into my milk, which thins the milk. As I steam the milk, I watch as the milk's level in the pitcher rises until it starts overflowing out of the pitcher because of the amount of water coming out of the wand. This happens quite rapidly. What should I do? Thank you so much!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

IMO your steaming thermostat(145C) is out of order.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Transistir said:


> Hello all! I've been using my Gaggia Classic for about a month now, and I'm having issues getting true steam to come out of the pannarello wand. Specifically, I get steam, but I also get a decent amount of water coming into my milk, which thins the milk. As I steam the milk, I watch as the milk's level in the pitcher rises until it starts overflowing out of the pitcher because of the amount of water coming out of the wand. This happens quite rapidly. What should I do? Thank you so much!


When I froth my milk the introduction of steam/air causes the rise of the milk in the mug. If not careful it would overflow. Are you sure it is extra water that is coming out? Have you tried to steam in an empty stainless steel jug and resister how much comes out?

Otherwise the thermostat can be the culprit as has already been pointed out by L&R.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

The milk is meant to increase in level (called stretching) due to the air you're adding. I know about the excess water or wet stream problem on the gaggia, which can be solved by opening the valve slightly when you first flick the steam switch, this should start expelling steam and any moisture as it heats up. You then can check by purging a few times with the valve fully open to see if it's still producing excess water. Eventually it will start producing dry steam.

As someone else mentioned you can also upgrade the steam thermostat to the 155c one.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

and ditch the paranello thing also which will help with consistency









John


----------



## coffeeguy66 (Sep 19, 2018)

Sounds more like the steam tank level probe is scaled and therefore the tank is ovefilling with water meaning less steam build up and water coming out with the steam.

Switch the machine off, depressurise the tank by leaving the steam arm open until all the pressure has gone. Take off the top panel and look for a wire connected to a choc block screwed to the top of a metal rod in the top of the steam tank/boiler. You would need to remove the wire and then carefully undo the level probe and remove from the machine and check for limescale build on the rod, if scaled clean off and refit pushing the level probe right down. It could be that the level probe is not down as far as it goes and is sitting too high inside the steam boiler meaning the water level will rise higher in the tank which means you have a lot less space at the top of the tank for steam production. Steam pressure is then reduced and is watery as a result.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeeguy66 said:


> Sounds more like the steam tank level probe is scaled and therefore the tank is ovefilling with water meaning less steam build up and water coming out with the steam.
> Switch the machine off, depressurise the tank by leaving the steam arm open until all the pressure has gone. Take off the top panel and look for a wire connected to a choc block screwed to the top of a metal rod in the top of the steam tank/boiler. You would need to remove the wire and then carefully undo the level probe and remove from the machine and check for limescale build on the rod, if scaled clean off and refit pushing the level probe right down. It could be that the level probe is not down as far as it goes and is sitting too high inside the steam boiler meaning the water level will rise higher in the tank which means you have a lot less space at the top of the tank for steam production. Steam pressure is then reduced and is watery as a result.


Good advice if the Classic ever had a level probe fitted!


----------

